# Am I Crazy?



## crzyfotopeeple

Sold all my Canon gear and went mirrorless


----------



## snerd

Nucking futz!!


----------



## gsgary

No I sold all my Canon gear which included the best lensrs they make


----------



## Ron Evers

Many have done so with no regrets.


----------



## Vtec44

Yeah you're crazy!  Why would you do that?  I mean you should have switched to Nikon!


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

Loving it so far. Auto focus not as fast but I think I can live with it. Image quality is great and so much less to carry around. I find myself taking my camera with me more now.


----------



## rexbobcat

Not if the kind of photography you do doesn't require the DSLR autofocus. That's the one hurdle in the way of making me want to switch.


----------



## unpopular

rexbobcat said:


> Not if the kind of photography you do doesn't require the DSLR autofocus. That's the one hurdle in the way of making me want to switch.



It will happen. Fuji already has sensors with phase detection built-in, they've used the technology in p/s for some time.

It's already in the X20 and X100S/T.


----------



## rexbobcat

unpopular said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the kind of photography you do doesn't require the DSLR autofocus. That's the one hurdle in the way of making me want to switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will happen. Fuji already has sensors with phase detection built-in, they've used the technology in p/s for some time.
> 
> It's already in the X20 and X100S/T.
Click to expand...


Yeah but it's a hybrid system that still can't touch DSLRs in terms of speed or precision.

If you're anywhere un-contrasty or overall pretty dark, good luck.

And even then, sometimes in good light it will just shift from one end of its focus to the other and give me a red blinking light telling me "focus on nothing??????"

I'm sure it will happen pretty soon, and the XT-1 supposedly has autofocus that trumps the X100 and XE series, but right now I definitely wouldn't trust any one-time event to my X100S unless I knew the conditions were conducive to its autofocus.


----------



## fjrabon

rexbobcat said:


> Not if the kind of photography you do doesn't require the DSLR autofocus. That's the one hurdle in the way of making me want to switch.


Yep, that and lack of a good 300mm f/2.8 35mm equivalent option are the only reasons I still own a Nikon.


----------



## unpopular

Well, if you don't need AF you can adapt anything to a mirrorless. That's why I like my fuji.


----------



## asa400

Well guys, I have the Olympus e-m1 with the hybrid phase detection af. With the v3.0 firmware upgrade I'm now pretty much happy with the c-af. On a test of a car moving towards me at 30mph, 20 frames shot, 2 were out of focus, 3-4 were close to critical focus and the rest were tack sharp. As good as a Nikon or Canon DSLR? No, but close enough for me. 

Also, I have the 40-150 (80-300 35mm equiv) 2.8 lens. Not only is it tack sharp, but something that neither Canon nor Nikon even offer.


----------



## PropilotBW

I too jumped on the mirrorless bandwagon, and am extremely happy with my switch.  
  Now the camera actually comes out of the bag.   Before it was leaving the Nikon system at home.  I'd say mirrorless is "better" since I actually use it.


----------



## mattpayne11

Not crazy at all. I'm in the "in-between" phase myself. I still have Nikon D800 + Trinity, but also have a Sony A7R and the 16-35 f/4. I'm astounded by the weight and quality. Focus is harder, sure... but I'm keeping the Nikon system and my 70-200 / 85 1.4D for events/weddings. The Sony is the hiking / backpacking go-to! =)


----------



## markot

I used to own Nikon DSLR with a few lenses, nothing high end, but it was still a big chunky camera with big heavy lens. I used to leave the camera at home more often than not, because its size...
Then Olympus came out with their PEN E-P1 and after testing it for a few weeks, I ended selling my DLSR. And I do not regret it at all.
What good is a big ass camera if it sits in your closet?
For my needs micro four thirds is simply perfect.


----------



## Microbois

I'm a confessed tech junkie myself, and I keep a close eye on mirrorless cameras, but I'm still hanging on to my D610 for now. I do a lot of fast action photography, so even though I have not tried any high end mirrorless cameras, nor read anywhere so far that they were equal of superior to DSLR, I will not switch.

Another reason to wait is that I've started 30 years ago with a film camera, and I'm so used to the look of a FF camera with its lenses. For that reason, I wouldn't want a mirrorless camera that is not FF, but with such condition, I won't save much on the bulk though. Unless there's something I don't get, lenses for FF DSLR and FF mirrorless cameras will be about the same size, so no gain in term of size.

Lastly, with all the lenses (4) I like to have with me at all time, even if they are 30% smaller and lighter, I'll still have to carry a bag. Not sure I'm saving much on that end.

That being said, I'd like to purchase a mirrorless camera to get used to this technology, and have something very small and pocketable when I choose not to bring my DSLR, something that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

I came from a FF Canon DSLR and I honestly can't tell much of a difference as far as image quality is concerned (I don't really pixel peep). I contemplated the Sony because of the FF sensor but ended up with the Fuji because I just enjoyed using it more and really like the JPEG out of the camera. I also could not believe Sony does not include a battery charger with the camera. You have to charge it USB. Unbelievable! If super fast auto focus is important to you mirrorless might not be the way to go. Yet.


----------



## PropilotBW

Microbois said:


> I'm a confessed tech junkie myself, and I keep a close eye on mirrorless cameras, but I'm still hanging on to my D610 for now. I do a lot of fast action photography, so even though I have not tried any high end mirrorless cameras, nor read anywhere so far that they were equal of superior to DSLR, I will not switch.
> 
> Another reason to wait is that I've started 30 years ago with a film camera, and I'm so used to the look of a FF camera with its lenses. For that reason, I wouldn't want a mirrorless camera that is not FF, but with such condition, I won't save much on the bulk though. Unless there's something I don't get, lenses for FF DSLR and FF mirrorless cameras will be about the same size, so no gain in term of size.
> 
> Lastly, with all the lenses (4) I like to have with me at all time, even if they are 30% smaller and lighter, I'll still have to carry a bag. Not sure I'm saving much on that end.
> 
> That being said, I'd like to purchase a mirrorless camera to get used to this technology, and have something very small and pocketable when I choose not to bring my DSLR, something that doesn't happen very often.



I really considered Fuji, and really loved their image quality.  I kept having second thoughts on why I was switching.  I kept looking at the Olympus. 
 I decided on Olympus because I really couldn't tell a difference in image quality between the Fuji and Olympus,  because their lens lineup is larger, they are smaller lenses, and they have some cheaper option lenses.  I wanted smaller, so I got smaller.  I don't feel I've lost image quality either.


----------



## Microbois

PropilotBW said:


> I decided on Olympus because I really couldn't tell a difference in image quality between the Fuji and Olympus, because their lens lineup is larger, they are smaller lenses, and they have some cheaper option lenses. I wanted smaller, so I got smaller. I don't feel I've lost image quality either.



Don't Olympus uses Micro 4/3 sensors in their mirrorless cameras? If so, it's smaller than APS-C, and about half the size of full frame. Obviously, having a smaller sensor makes it possible to make much smaller lenses, but you loose quite a bit on the ability of a larger sensor to use its shallow depth of field for creative purposes. Depending on the type of photography you are doing, maybe it's not that important, but to me, this is crucial. Was it a problem for you? Did you need to adjust to that?


----------



## Gary A.

I went from 1Ds to MFT and I ended up at APS-C mirrorless (Fuji). I still have a sizable stash of L lenses, but I've been giving them to my kids. Now I'm giving my kids my E-M5s and having the, sell off the Canons.

I used to be a pro photog. For me, it is all about the final image. If I needed a 12 pound camera to capture the image I needed ... then I'd haul around a ten pound camera. If I needed a two pound camera ... then I'd have a two pound camera. I accepted what ever burden was required to get the shot ... it is what it is. My motive to move to a smaller system wasn't out of consideration for my back but more of curiosity. I tried MFT but ended up with APS-C as a good compromise between the small package of MFT and the high IQ of FF.

For what I shoot and how I shoot, the difference in IQ between FF and APS-C is insignificant.  While I easily accepted the size and weight of FF, I appreciate the lesser weight of the APS-C. Mirrorless is different than dSLR. Not different good or different bad, just different. Mirrorless focuses differently than a dSLR. It has taken me considerable time to harmonize with mirrorless AF after shooting dSLRs for a decade. (I picked up a 20D in 2003 and I picked up my first mirrorless, a GF1, around 2012/2013.) I am still not completely harmonized with mirrorless, but I have gone from AF frustration with the EM5 to being comfortable with the XT1.

I typically shoot people ... nonstationary, action photos of people doing stuff in a fluid environment. From sports to theatre to street and I've found mirrorless to be a very capable system to capture it all. The main deficiency in Fuji AF is that it doesn't track. More often than not, the Fuji SAF is easily as fast as a dSLR in decent light. In flat light or low light AF performance starts to go downhill. I have shot enough sports, that I am higher on the mirrorless learning curve, that I am confident of capturing the exceptional action image with my XT1's, every time I shoot a contest.

Is mirrorless the best camera for sports ... no, it doesn't track. But it does focus lightning fast, and for Fuji AF, keeping the subject in the reticle you can consistently capture sequential action shots. But, you have to work harder and you will have less keepers than with a Pro dSLR.

I found MFT to look very digital-ish. It is very subtle, but to my eye, the Fuji sensor delivers the most film-esque IQ of any digital camera I've used.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

Fuji also just announced a big firmware update coming out in June. It is supposed to improve the auto focus among other things. I really appreciate how Fuji releases updates that improves the camera in significant ways instead of just releasing an updated camera body.


----------



## PropilotBW

crzyfotopeeple said:


> Fuji also just announced a big firmware update coming out in June. It is supposed to improve the auto focus among other things. I really appreciate how Fuji releases updates that improves the camera in significant ways instead of just releasing an updated camera body.



To be fair, Olympus also provides firmware updates to previously purchased bodies.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

PropilotBW said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji also just announced a big firmware update coming out in June. It is supposed to improve the auto focus among other things. I really appreciate how Fuji releases updates that improves the camera in significant ways instead of just releasing an updated camera body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Olympus also provides firmware updates to previously purchased bodies.
Click to expand...


I just have not had any experience with Olympus but I have heard good things. Some of the other large companies not mentioned seem to lack in customer support in my experience. I'm sure others have different opinions.


----------



## Gary A.

What is truly amazing is that Fuji updated the firmware of a discontinued model.


----------



## CaptainNapalm

I did same about a year ago.  Sold my Nikon D600, Flash, along with five high ticket lenses in favour of the FujiFilm XE2 and have not regretted the switch one bit.


----------



## Bebulamar

crzyfotopeeple said:


> Sold all my Canon gear and went mirrorless



No! How much money did you lose when you sold all your Canon gear?


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

Sold it all on Ebay. Took a little bit of a hit. Lost more than i would have liked but i'm over it.


----------



## JacaRanda

Gary A. said:


> and having the, sell off the Canons.


 
Do you have a list of lenses you are selling?   I could use a 500f4 or a 300 F2.8


----------



## Solarflare

Well, I cant speak for others, but I dont look into mirrorless because I want a smaller camera.

I look into mirrorless because I hope for higher image quality.

Thats why I'm looking for large sensors, and top notch lenses.

I will probably keep my DSLR either way. Maybe even stay 100% on it, if theres nothing around to tempt me.

With the A7s, though, Sony has made a very, very tempting offer. The 35mm f1.4 also looks more than only a little sweet. If they fix some more obvious issues (that butchered RAW image format, sensor based image stabilization like the A7 Mk II, and internal 4K recording), and give us more lenses on the same level (these new Bathis lenses look really sweet already), the A7s Mk II will probably my first Sony camera.

Obviously not a camera for everything, though, since autofocus is not exactly uber on them.


----------



## unpopular

Bebulamar said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold all my Canon gear and went mirrorless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! How much money did you lose when you sold all your Canon gear?
Click to expand...


Because when I'm low on cash, I go to my shelf and shake the quarters out of my DSLR.


----------



## kareen21

unpopular said:


> Bebulamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold all my Canon gear and went mirrorless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! How much money did you lose when you sold all your Canon gear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when I'm low on cash, I go to my shelf and shake the quarters out of my DSLR.
Click to expand...


Same like me... haha


----------



## unpopular

kareen21 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebulamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold all my Canon gear and went mirrorless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! How much money did you lose when you sold all your Canon gear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when I'm low on cash, I go to my shelf and shake the quarters out of my DSLR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same like me... haha
Click to expand...


I know, right! That unused photo equipment is a GREAT source of income.


----------



## beagle100

I kept the Canon gear but purchased a $250 Canon M mirrorless with the 22mm pancake lens

sweet !




Untitled by c w, on Flickr





Untitled[/url] by c w, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DorkSterr

Not at all, planning to sell off all my Nikon gear.


----------



## Solarflare

Well, even if I get a mirrorless camera (currently looking forward to Fuji making a medium format camera - I hope its a mirrorless based on the Sony 44x33mm sensor), I wouldnt get rid of my DSLR, because it will still have advantages (stamina, optical viewfinder, autofocus with sports).

Also I'm planning on getting nothing but prime lenses for the mirrorless (because more light, more bokeh, more "zen" aka one less photographic variable to think about, more image quality and more compactness) and keep the DSLR for the zooms.


----------



## Solarflare

Oh second thought - I remember how it was when I got my D600. I first wanted to use D5100 and D600 in parallel. But quickly it turned out the image quality of the D600 was so much better I pretty much exclusively went D600.

Mind you, at ISO100 and well exposed and with the sweet spot of the glas there wasnt that much of a difference, but the D600 has so much more additional leeway in less than ideal situations and the sweet spot of the glas is so much broader, too. Like the AF-S 70-200mm f4 which is simply one big sweet spot.


----------

